# Anarchy HT



## DuggII (Nov 28, 2013)

Been at this for while now, many builds and lots of experimenting with different midwoofers and tweeters.
I read where the Anarchy 7" was a really great woofer, good value and so intrigued bought 10 at a slight discount from DIYGroup. 
Tried a few builds with them, with mixed results, and ended up with a stack of boxes not being used.
That was until a fellow posted a design/xo for the Anarchy 8ohm and the Dayton RS28F (this is a very popular combination btw).
Again, whipped together more boxes and re-purposed some of what I had on hand.

The MTM's are "Renditions", the design(s) can be found over on a thread at DIY Audio, not shown is a BB ply TMM, which was the last build and using that for a center.
The Rendition is a amazing speaker and measures nicely. The passive crossover part-count is low; highly recommend a good quality, low drc inductor for the woofers.

So back to the amazing Anarchy and the bone yard of boxes. I couldn't' believe this myself and why the post. The two 36" floor standers to the right are slightly oversized for the woofers and tuned slightly lower (24hz) than the speakers to the left (34hz). These are now the subwoofers for the system -- a 10 speaker Anarchy system! The bass is just great using a stereo AB amp to drive them, using the on-board processor xo settings (only). There's a really nice blend of bass in the 80hz - 120hz range, which was unexpected.

Edit - new TMM center pic in attachments


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

very nice looking speakers. I like the renditions setup.... DIYaudio is a treasure trove of "honey I just dropped $1500, don't put me the doghouse" items.... 1099's or 10 maxs are in my future I just know it


----------



## DuggII (Nov 28, 2013)

Well technically speaking they are Renditions with a front slot port (which are easy and work nicely).
As far as the cost, not a budget build, but not expensive either. As a general rule, a good/powerful diy speaker build is going to be in the $250 (each) range.

Also, wanted to post the dimensions for the recent center speaker.
The port is plenty long and box is tuned at 34hz, so could shorten that by a 1/2" to raise that a bit, but probably won't make make difference anyway.


----------



## DuggII (Nov 28, 2013)

*A shout out for DIY speaker building*

A shout out for DIY speakers, if they don't work out, or just get tired of them, can modify them quickly.
E.g. took the pair on left, cut them in half, re-glued, modified/removed vents, sanded/painted and made one floor standing sub-woofer.


----------



## DuggII (Nov 28, 2013)

I thought there was a recent post...must have been deleted


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Yep, spammer


----------



## DuggII (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks, thought I was seeing things....
Well anyway I'm a firm believer that one does not have to spend a King's Ransom on HT speakers.
And been making rounds to local High End HT locations and didn't feel that I was leaving much on the table.
But that being said, after the trips, I ramped up the system with a new Processor and Sub. The sound at the front three didn't sound that much different, but the sides and rears sing like birds now.

* Anthem processor
* 12" CSS sub (sealed box), the last one maybe, unless they have another run.

Well had a though about the prototype boxes, and have a huge stack of builds, and need to clean up.
Maybe somebody would want these?: Pic
MDF boxes only, not the drives. They are all lined with with felt, probably have 60+ hours building them.


----------



## DuggII (Nov 28, 2013)

Update....
Tossed all the mdf boxes and made several Baltic Birch Ply boxes, wood dowel bracing and cork lined. I ultimately realized fiber-damping material was not really needed with a 1,500hz xo point. Using two - minidsp's (2x4) with just a few basic settings and 18db slope.

Tweeter swap; Wavecore W11 [could have used W12] tweeters, bought 4 when they were $75.
Not to go on but a really nice speaker for HT setup; forward sounding with crystal clean dialog. Got to love the Wavecors!!

The bass is just right for my HT, not overwhelming with the narrow baffle and no BSC inductor-coil. The Anarchy woofer's are still listed for $66.


----------

